# Silvia front end conversion OR 93 240sx front end NEEDED



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Ok I'm brand new to this forum. This is my first post. Im actually a VW enthusiast but I have encountered problems attempting to drift in my FWD Golf, so has my friend in his FWD civic. The solution: we went halfies on a salvaged 1993 240sx....$500. So we made this our track whore. Problem #2: the car is hit in the front, mostly cosmetic damage, so since we will need to buy a new front end I was thinking of maybe getting a Silvia conversion. Is anyone selling? Im also looking for just an OEM 240 front end. Let me know if anyone has one for sale or knows where I can get it for cheap.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

While Im at it, anyone selling a SR20DET??


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> Ok I'm brand new to this forum. This is my first post. Im actually a VW enthusiast but I have encountered problems attempting to drift in my FWD Golf, so has my friend in his FWD civic. The solution: we went halfies on a salvaged 1993 240sx....$500. So we made this our track whore. Problem #2: the car is hit in the front, mostly cosmetic damage, so since we will need to buy a new front end I was thinking of maybe getting a Silvia conversion. Is anyone selling? Im also looking for just an OEM 240 front end. Let me know if anyone has one for sale or knows where I can get it for cheap.


haha nice 'attempt' to drift with a puny fwd car. it's not called drifting, it's called ass dragging. including your friend, no need to add FWD before civic, we all know it's a puny fwd car. how was the ass dragging? ebrake alot? hahahahahahaha.
anyways why are you asking for an oem 240 front end and also asking for a silvia front end?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if your using it for drift, theres no point in buying a front because chances are you will fuck it up learning, so just save money for gas and suspension


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

uhm yea i wouldnt buy a front, i take mine off when i go drifting, bnecause last time i came really close to the curb, didnt hit but on a 50ft wide road practicing 180s and 90s the curb comes up real fast.

sinice you did say it was salvaged, but only dmaged in the front, id say buy some suspension parts, buy a powere brace first, because it will tell you if your frame is tweaked.







(picture is from mynismo.com )

and since you drive an FF id pick up a copy of the Drift bible, just because he give you some really good detail on the types of drifting and how to practice.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> u guys are one those **** who drive hondas and saw the D1 and were like OH LOOK THATs COOL, I WANT A 240 NOW. :dumbass:. better if u guys buy NOS for the civic and VW :loser:


I brought my 240 cause of a cartoon, I just want chicks! :loser: :fluffy:


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> haha nice 'attempt' to drift with a puny fwd car. it's not called drifting, it's called ass dragging. including your friend, no need to add FWD before civic, we all know it's a puny fwd car. how was the ass dragging? ebrake alot? hahahahahahaha.
> anyways why are you asking for an oem 240 front end and also asking for a silvia front end?


Wooo, nothing like post assholes, just like vwvortex.com, theres always atleast one. And Im looking for either a 240 front or silvia conversion.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

but it be better to go with the stock front cause like people said u are a noob and when it comes to drifting there are always accidents. Even the best drifter have them, now think u are a beginer at the sport u will more accidents than my mother will. so the silvia front end is a waste of money. i have sr20det for sale, i will sell it to u for 8k. hahahahahahaha :dumbass:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> Wooo, nothing like post assholes, just like vwvortex.com, theres always atleast one. And Im looking for either a 240 front or silvia conversion.


im not an asshole on that response, cuz it is ass dragging. but make no mistake, im an asshole. just another one among the world, a statistic.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> uhm yea i wouldnt buy a front, i take mine off when i go drifting, bnecause last time i came really close to the curb, didnt hit but on a 50ft wide road practicing 180s and 90s the curb comes up real fast.
> 
> sinice you did say it was salvaged, but only dmaged in the front, id say buy some suspension parts, buy a powere brace first, because it will tell you if your frame is tweaked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I've seen drift bible like 20 times already, and people might hate on FF cars but its not so easy getting a FF car to drift w/o using the e-brake. Just because my daily driver is FWD doesnt mean I cant drift. How will that brace tell me if the frame is bent? I could always get it pulled either way, but j/w.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

go here and read the article it will tell you.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> Thanks for the help. I've seen drift bible like 20 times already, and people might hate on FF cars but its not so easy getting a FF car to drift w/o using the e-brake. Just because my daily driver is FWD doesnt mean I cant drift. How will that brace tell me if the frame is bent? I could always get it pulled either way, but j/w.



well watching the drift bible 20 times dosent make u a drifter. It takes experience to become. 


and Harris dont be deleteing my posts or editing them


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

billyjuan said:


> and Harris dont be deleteing my posts or editing them


If a post in the technical forum has nothing useful in it, it will be deleted. You aren't the only one having his posts deleted. Read the new rules.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i got my posts deleted by harris -_-;;

anyways..


> people might hate on FF cars but its not so easy getting a FF car to drift w/o using the e-brake


FF cars don't drift.. they ass-drag.. get it right.

about ur whole front-end problem
no pun intended but you are a noob at drifting. as mentioned, even pro's crash all the time. you're gonna fuk up ur car sooner or later. just pick up a used 240 front and put the saved money towards track time (maybe even lessons), suspension, tires, and damage repair costs. ur track whore doesn't have to look good until you get sponsored and can actually drift right 
( if i sounded mean, too bad  )


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a different thought on the front end thing, I actually can't wait to hit something....gives me an excuse to mod, broken front end means it's time for a body kit, like I broke my dirver side seat, soooo, gosh darn, I had to buy a 180SX JDM seat. Bummer......


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

augimatic said:


> gives me an excuse to mod, broken front end means it's time for a body kit,......


lol.. so you can eventually break the body kit?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Geez...talk about anal. The guys asks for help and what does he get- flamed (save for like 1 or 2 individuals). SO he's a noob- worse come to worse, educate the lad.

Now, as to the originator of this thread. Like it has been said before, it wouldn't be recommended to get a silvia conversion. Too much money would be spent just to have it torn apart while you practice drifting (can we say a waste of about 2Gs). If anything, the money saved for a new front end would better be spent on suspension upgrades. Secondly, I would advise taking a look around your local junkyards- you might be able to get an oem one there- and for really cheap. That way you aren't wasting away money after having bought it from a STEALERSHIP.

last but not least, keep practicing. Don't worry about all the comments like those previous mentioned- some people are just anal about those who got into drifting from videos and such (hey we all hafta start somewhere)......and good luck.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

180s had different seats? are you sure about that one? by the way....night7racing.com has s13 silvia conversions for under 1000 dollars. or you can pick up stuff piece by piece on ebay. but yea just go to a junkyard and pull off a front end. its a track whore so it should look shitty and perform well.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

The JDM S13 has different seats then what the USDM ones came with, they're WAY better. Plus they say 180SX on them


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Chuck said:


> lol.. so you can eventually break the body kit?


  huh, guess I never really thought about that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry we're not all rich like you. a new body kit ~1000$


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

augimatic said:


> The JDM S13 has different seats then what the USDM ones came with, they're WAY better. Plus they say 180SX on them


only the 95+ 180sx had these seats. Pre 95 were standard s13 seats *yuk*


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

i remember my seats in s13 silvia, it was a boring seat, hten i get two 240's with the smae looking 'boring' seats. *deep sigh*


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Geez...talk about anal. The guys asks for help and what does he get- flamed (save for like 1 or 2 individuals). SO he's a noob- worse come to worse, educate the lad.
> 
> Now, as to the originator of this thread. Like it has been said before, it wouldn't be recommended to get a silvia conversion. Too much money would be spent just to have it torn apart while you practice drifting (can we say a waste of about 2Gs). If anything, the money saved for a new front end would better be spent on suspension upgrades. Secondly, I would advise taking a look around your local junkyards- you might be able to get an oem one there- and for really cheap. That way you aren't wasting away money after having bought it from a STEALERSHIP.
> 
> last but not least, keep practicing. Don't worry about all the comments like those previous mentioned- some people are just anal about those who got into drifting from videos and such (hey we all hafta start somewhere)......and good luck.





JOEL said:


> only the 95+ 180sx had these seats. Pre 95 were standard s13 seats *yuk*



i wasent flaming i just said he needed more practice than watching videos. :fluffy: :fluffy:

and thats true i have 94 180sx and it has the yuki seats


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billy boy you have a nice 180sx,  a stock one that i always see in okinawa, it bored me. haha, just playing, hit me up on aim bout your 300zx project. i wanna know what's happening. i plan on doin s14 brakes, using the s14 rotors, calipers and pads. :thumbup:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hahahahahaha, who the fuck are you... i cant tell if your serious, and if you really believe all the dumb shit that comes out of your mouth or if you are some guy that got banned a few times on this forum and, just wanted to start some problems cause you know its fun,,, but from this perspective right now you are one thing... :dumbass:


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

ronaldo, what kind of response is that???? :wtf: :lame:


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Ok, first, thanks to all you guys helping me out with the advise and all. Ronaldo your somthing else. Being a noob I'm still in the trial and error stage of ideas and such.
Second, I took a trip to Jersey with some friends and went to the SEMA auto show. BFGoodrich had a test drive session where they slapped they're tires and STi's, Nismo tuned 350's, and RSX type S's. I got to test drive 2 STi's, it was a nice experience. But I must say highlight of a liftime for me was watching the 2 Signal S13's do a drifting exposition. HOLY SHIT! It was incredible. BFGoodrich had a couple 350's whiping around too, and one blew up so that was interesting.
Third, so far plans for the 240 will be first getting this thing running solid. For the time being we may just attemp the bend down the hood and bend back the bumper because those will surely be trashed anyhow. We just need room to put in a new radiator and such. Then most likely some decent tires for the front and some all seasons with plenty of tread for the back. Ive heard this tire setup for early drifting is key. What are your opions on that? Then ofcourse some LSD, suspension parts, and before all that compression/leak testing and an overall tune up. In the future we got a nice T3 super60 we're gonna throw in there all ready to go. Ive been doing research and it seems that they dont make many turbo kits for the 90 and down KA engines but they do for the 91 and up. Where can I find turbo kits for my 90 KA?
Thanks for your help guys :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

90KA?? as in ka24e?? www.realnissan.com if you haven't stumbled across realnissan.com yet, u suck at the internet


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> Ok, first, thanks to all you guys helping me out with the advise and all. *Ronaldo your somthing else. Being a noob I'm still in the trial and error stage of ideas and such.*
> Second, I took a trip to Jersey with some friends and went to the SEMA auto show. BFGoodrich had a test drive session where they slapped they're tires and STi's, Nismo tuned 350's, and RSX type S's. I got to test drive 2 STi's, it was a nice experience. But I must say highlight of a liftime for me was watching the 2 Signal S13's do a drifting exposition. HOLY SHIT! It was incredible. BFGoodrich had a couple 350's whiping around too, and one blew up so that was interesting.
> Third, so far plans for the 240 will be first getting this thing running solid. For the time being we may just attemp the bend down the hood and bend back the bumper because those will surely be trashed anyhow. We just need room to put in a new radiator and such. Then most likely some decent tires for the front and some all seasons with plenty of tread for the back. Ive heard this tire setup for early drifting is key. What are your opions on that? Then ofcourse some LSD, suspension parts, and before all that compression/leak testing and an overall tune up. In the future we got a nice T3 super60 we're gonna throw in there all ready to go. Ive been doing research and it seems that they dont make many turbo kits for the 90 and down KA engines but they do for the 91 and up. Where can I find turbo kits for my 90 KA?
> Thanks for your help guys :thumbup:


check out the bold letterings, lmao! ronaldo, you fool. lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 90KA?? as in ka24e?? www.realnissan.com if you haven't stumbled across realnissan.com yet, u suck at the internet


 they are closing, but have fidanza stage I and V clutch kits for $290 shipped. not bad


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

Hey guys, is it worth swapping an RB20DET into a 90' 240? If I was to do this in the future, what mods would I need? Or would it be more efficient to boost the KA24e? And again, does anyone know where I can find a turbo kit for the KA24E?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ur asking us to choose between rb20det and ka24et.. it's ur car and it's ur choice.

if i had the money, i would rebuild the ka24e w/ forged internals and boost the crap out of it. i like torque


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ur asking us to choose between rb20det and ka24et.. it's ur car and it's ur choice.
> 
> if i had the money, i would rebuild the ka24e w/ forged internals and boost the crap out of it. i like torque


I was just wondering if it was way too much work to modify an RB20DET swap in. I'll probably just upgrade the headgasket, rods, pistons, and rings then run 55psi :thumbup:


----------



## DjSkyline (May 25, 2004)

*240 front end*

you just need to do what i did.........buy as many of them as you can.....on my third 240 that i drive everyday, got four in the back yard just for body parts. If you are just begining in the drift world buy pants with DEEP pockets.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (May 20, 2004)

DjSkyline said:


> you just need to do what i did.........buy as many of them as you can.....on my third 240 that i drive everyday, got four in the back yard just for body parts. If you are just begining in the drift world buy pants with DEEP pockets.


Yea we're looking for another one around the same price. Maybe that got hit in the rear or somthing so we can use the parts from the front to swap onto the other one. 
By the way, is it true that the KA24E has forged pistons? or crank or somthing along those lines? I heard rumors


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> is it true that the KA24E has forged pistons? or crank or somthing along those lines? I heard rumors


Well to my knowledge the KA didnt come with forged pistons except if somebody put them in. I think some1 was just messing with u or something


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LouderLowerFaster said:


> I was just wondering if it was way too much work to modify an RB20DET swap in. I'll probably just upgrade the headgasket, rods, pistons, and rings then run 55psi :thumbup:


rb20det isn't that hard.. ask opium 
ka didint' come w/ any forged parts


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

harris dont fucking edit my post man, i didnt say anythign bad on my lats post


----------

